
There's only one Blockbuster left on the planet - tim333
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/03/06/business/last-blockbuster-on-the-planet-trnd/index.html
======
DATACOMMANDER
I wish the article had gone into more depth about what this Blockbuster does
differently. It makes sense that they stock older movies that are hard to find
on streaming services, but I bet that’s not the only thing that differentiates
them. They’re a survivor of an extinction event. If they’re still open two
years from now, I won’t be surprised if some savvy business mind comes in and
starts opening up more “Blockbuster 2.0”s with the simple idea of imitating
this location’s strategy as closely as possible.

